# UK laws.



## Dave.zap (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi... probably common knowledge on this forum but thought I would post this link for UK residents, and a process I am going through.

Not being a born national I need to get police records from the last two countries I have lived in.

At least I can fill my time learning about the safety aspects... I think the regulation is a good thing to prevent people killing them selves.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ome-users-of-poisons-and-explosive-precursors


----------



## wildmantel (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, I have not yet given much thought to using Nitric acid, but I notice the link you give for the licence mentions a Concentration threshold for Nitric acid of 3%. I have looked through some of the forum and found mention of 53% and 70%. Am I understanding the percentages right and if so, should I choose to use Nitric acid, I will have to apply for a license. Please excuse my ignorance in this matter, but the whole process is new to me and I am still at the reading stage and not ready to put anything into practice yet. Thank you


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2016)

Nitric acid can be made with sodium or potassium Nitrate and sulfuric acid. Here we can get either of those nitrate salts in different ways, stump remover, garden supply fertilizer. Battery acid or drain cleaner can be used for the sulfuric acid (without stabilizers or additives). In many applications it can be used directly after the sodium or potassium sulfate salts are removed as much as possible (see cold poor-mans nitric acid), for final refining or where silver is concerned the solution can be distilled leaving the sulfates salts behind for a pure nitric acid.


3% nitric is mostly water, you can concentrate nitric acid up to 68% (to its azeotropic point), but with nitric acid that week, or diluted, you would most likely pay more that it is worth (by buying mostly water just to evaporate most all of it off in the end).

Some of us cave men can make our own potassium nitrate, from the compost pile, barn,or the floors of the cave dirt, but that takes an awful lot of time and is an awful lot of trouble to go through for such a common salt.

I have heard on this side of the world hydroponic garden supply houses sell a higher concentration of nitric that can be more easily concentrated 

It is all well documented on the forum.

Sodium nitrite salt can also be made into nitric acid although a bit more to it), I have the info if you need it. I do not think anyone has discussed it on the forum that I know of yet. The nitrite salt is used industrially for water treatment (closed loop systems), and in the food industry treating meats...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 25, 2016)

butcher said:


> Some of us cave men can make our own potassium nitrate, from the compost pile, barn,or the floors of the cave dirt, but that takes an awful lot of time and is an awful lot of trouble to go through for such a common salt.
> ..


 :lol: 

I was using sodium nitrate to make nitric for awhile, until another local member and myself split an order from dudadiesel. It was wonderful.

I posted the method i used on here somewhere i believe.

Another avenue some have tried and succeeded with getting nitric, is pool supply stores. They readily have good HCl, and if you get to know the owner and he can see you are not some degenerate, he may be able to supply you.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 25, 2016)

Unfortunately even possessing controlled precursors is a crime now in the U.K. let alone making them your self with out a license if you can not show you have a legitimate need. .
There have been no prosecutions yet so thee is no way to gauge the kind of risk you are running.
But what ever you require for your trade or business is freely available.
If you have bought some thing with the intention of selling for a profit the U.K. government has made it quite clear you are in business and this should be accounted for in you yearly tax declaration. 
Quite a clear line to have to work with.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 25, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> Unfortunately even possessing controlled precursors is a crime now in the U.K. let alone making them your self with out a license if you can not show you have a legitimate need. .
> There have been no prosecutions yet so thee is no way to gauge the kind of risk you are running.
> But what ever you require for your trade or business is freely available.
> If you have bought some thing with the intention of selling for a profit the U.K. government has made it quite clear you are in business and this should be accounted for in you yearly tax declaration.
> Quite a clear line to have to work with.



So, you cannot even buy nitrates for fertiliser?!?

And, there is legitimate need for them in refining..but, i don't think I would want to be the one trying to explain that to the courts.

How does the UK government handle those who buy and sell on ebay? 

What about a garage sale/yard sale?
Sorry to derail the thread a bit, this is just perplexing to me.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 25, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately even possessing controlled precursors is a crime now in the U.K. let alone making them your self with out a license if you can not show you have a legitimate need. .
> ...


It has yet to be determined.No one has been prosecuted yet,until some one is you just do not know.
The U.K. courts tend to like picking on the first one they find and making an example of them to deter others.
I would not want to be the first one.
But people speed and watch pirated video's with out detriment so who can tell.
It will be quite dependent on there background.
Some one living on a council estate will be hung and drawn with the local council officialese leading the mob,(even if they have no understanding of the subject)but a large land owner would never bothered by any one.
With noise abatement and health and safety enforcement I have seen some people plead guilty even though they where well with in there rights just because of the deliberate misinterpretation of legislation.
I have a business in moth balls for such reasons,you can not reliably predict how any individual enforcement officer will choose to interpret there instruction on the day.or how a judge will feel six month's later.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 25, 2016)

That sounds terrible.

I guess, as a matter of granted perspective, I cannot (shouldn't at least) complain about legislation in the states. As it seems quite lax (for now..) in comparison...

Hope it all works out for you.


----------

